# This is a sad story Warning!



## I Love GSD (May 5, 2014)

I have had my dog for over a year. He is such a sweet German Shepherd and always rolls on his back and wants me to pet him. He always waits for me to even out his food bowl so he can eat. He loves going on walks and smelling the fresh Colorado air. 

Yesterday afternoon, he was in the kennel day care. He stuck his head out of the gate to say hello to the dogs going out of the kennel. The dogs pinned him down on the gate and ruined his face. The Dr had to do surgery on him and he is currently staying the night in the hospital:C 

I attached a photo at the bottom. Have you known any other dog that had something serious like this happen?


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh my god! That's horrific! What happened?? You said they ruined his face, how? Did they attack him and bite him? The poor thing!


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

I hope the doggy daycare is helping with his vet bills. Oh that poor baby!! I hope his surgery goes well and he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Before leash laws were really enforced it was not uncommon to see dogs damaged from dog fights and accidents. Saw plenty when I was a kid. 
...I know day care has it's place but I never cared for it. Some people feel they have no choice. Things can happen so fast with animals. I hope day care is taking reasonability. Wishing your boy a fast recovery with no after effects.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's awful and I do hope you're getting reimbursed for the damage. Poor thing, I hope he heals up quickly


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh my goodness, that is awful. Hopefully it weill heal and his fur will cover over any scars. 

I really do hope the doggy day care is covering your vet bill.


----------



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry that happened!!! I couldn't imagine what I'd do to that place if it had been my girl! I hope he has a fast recovery. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Poor guy!!!!! Where were the attendants? How did they let another dog(s) attack him??? Hope his eye is not damaged - that it is just skin....and that he is OK soon!

Lee


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Your boy is in my thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

Oh my! What a poor boy! He looks so sad! 

It's always the gentle, friendly dogs that seem to get attacked. That's what I find anyway. I remember my poor boy was such a nice dog and he loved everyone. More often than not when we were out walking in the city lots of little dogs that weren't properly confined would go out of their way to attack him. He never got seriously injured, which I am thankful, his fur was too thick and I would usually lead him away. I am glad that he didn't retaliate because one bite would have probably taken those little dogs' heads off. 

I hope your dog gets well soon and hope that the attack didn't shake up his mentality too much!


----------



## I Love GSD (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for all of your comments and support. I am getting the dog today, the kennel probably won't charge me a thing. Cooper was such a beautiful German Shepherd and that is why we got him, I hope it won't scar.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I Love GSD said:


> ....the kennel probably won't charge me a thing.


"Probably"??? They definitely shouldn't charge you anything, and they should also pay all of his vet bills. Poor guy, hope he's okay.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'm guessing they shaved it so you can keep it clean? If the dog did not lose an eye, the hair will come back, and the scarring should be minimal. 

He will still be beautiful. And, I have found that they can have fights, and come back mentally as well. 

I wouldn't be happy that this happened, but treat the dog the same as you normally will, and you will be surprised at how quickly he bounces back.


----------



## Bob_McBob (Nov 15, 2012)

selzer said:


> I'm guessing they shaved it so you can keep it clean?


Definitely looks like it.


----------



## Bob_McBob (Nov 15, 2012)

FWIW, my trainer's GSD ran head first into an a-frame a couple months ago and came very close to losing an eye with a similarly gross-looking injury. It looked like he got kicked in the face by a horse. A few weeks later and you can't even tell anything was wrong.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

ItI bypassed it many times thinking it would make me cry. Don't get me wrong, it is sad. But it just made me mad!!!!! I want to cry in anger over the other dogs. What kind of kennel has holes big enough for your dog to stick it's head out of? I am very, very, very upset. Emotions of sadness and anger are rolling through me as I'm sure they did you. I am definitely praying for a speedy recovery. I wouldn't even care if it scars, as long as nothing worsens and your dog isn't scarred for life from all kennels. I would start looking for an in home dog sitter that you can trust with your dog.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

That will all heal up fine......looks bad cause of the swelling and the fact it's clipped.....hair will grow back, swelling will go down and he will be as handsome as ever


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Ellimaybel said:


> I wouldn't even care if it scars


When my dog was 7months old he cut his ear .......the vet said we could have just left it and it would heal but maybe effect the way his ear looked or she could stitch it up and make it look perfect......I said "stitch that sucker"......no way was my GSD having a dicky ear......cost me a fortune but look at those ears.....:wub:


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

How is your boy feeling today?  I also agree the kennel should pay every penny of your vet bills. That is unacceptable to me, if I leave my dog in someone's care and pay for them to watch him I expect him to be in the same condition or better than I left him in!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I am very sad to hear your story. I hope your boy recovers with no issues. Hes still a very handsome boy and im sure his physical scars will heal up well. What kind of kennel are they using to allow a dogs head to stick out? Was this at the vets kennel? Or did they have a dr on hand? So sad I hope they change their policies to not allow this again.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Stuff like this is so upsetting for us but...

Ya know, dogs don't give a rat's butt about scars or disfigurations. They're very generous in that regard. 

The youngster put the gorgeous black faced pup in her place a few months back - pretty deep gash, 2 inches long. All she has to show for it is a few white hairs - and a bit more respect.

Once the fur grows back, he might be more careful of sticking his neck out... I'd guess that's the outcome of this.


----------



## Wicked Seraphim (May 17, 2014)

My son works at vet clinic owned daycare boarding facility (he is a certified vet assistant)..if something like this happens, the vets take care of the injured dog, at no charge to the owner, given the the dog was not the aggressor. It happens more than you'd think. Anywho.. all it takes sometimes is 1 ringleader with bad manners, worse, no manners... and the pack will follow. Sounds like your poor baby got this treatment.  The facility should be covering all of this for you and apologizing profusely.

Sadly (I am so sorry!! This is horrible!!) there are people who bring their pet in for daycare and (oops!!..yeah right!!) "forget" to mention that their dog has certain aggression triggers. Food, toys, blankets, bed..female dog, male dog, small dogs, large dogs, men or women.. my son has seen some real doozies. He even came home a few days ago himself with claw marks all over himself because an owner "oops!" "forgot" to tell them their dog gets aggressive for ear cleaning. Well, you're a bad assistant, especially male, if you let a vet or the lady techs or assistants/co-workers get hurt so he took it. In the 5 years he has worked in the field, he has amassed quite the collection of claw scars and bite scars, not to mention a few infections from bad cat bites.

Heck, there was even an incident over the holiday season where a family brought in their dog who suffers seizures for boarding for a week (they used a different vet clinic for regular business, and boarding only requires proof of vaccines, flea and tick control and worming). They didn't tell the boarding facility however, as they knew it may require an extra fee for med trips/camera monitored run, and the poor dog had a seizure and fell down stairs in front of my son and his co-workers. They flipped out.  Called the big boss in.. he calls owners..owners admit dog is years long seizure sufferer..yo...come pick up dog..we're transporting him to emergency vet right now...you'll be footing a huge bill.

*edit And I agree, <b>no</b> boarding facility should have gaps large enough for a dog to get their head through for this to happen the way it did... that is something that surely needs addressing. All out fights happen.. but this could have been avoided with proper kennel maintenance.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

That's horrible, Wicked Seraphim, one of my dogs has epilepsy and that's one of the first things I tell anyone who I put in charge of my dogs if I'm gone. I even have a medical alert tag for her. 1st thing is all medical issues and medication, #2 is my boy's dog aggression.


----------



## Wicked Seraphim (May 17, 2014)

You're one of the good ones, Sarah. 

My gal Pele I've written about..she's got a history of biting previous to me saving her..so I have to be careful with her triggers too, and I'm always very honest about them. Thing is, when she does daycare, my son is there, and only when he is there, and so weird but true, she loves baby dogs- off our property. Little 12 week rottie baby jumped on her at the vet 2 days ago, the owner got all wide eyed and Pele just licked her clean and lay down with a paw over her chubby tummy. Now, had that scenario occurred on our property? Rottie chew toy. Nummers, all gone! :crazy:

While at daycare, which I'll be doing more often for her to keep her head in a good place and keep those joints moving.. she is kept from full grown female dogs and human children under the age of 16. Those are her triggers.

My son actually likes the seizure dogs. He finds them alot calmer and more apt to listen. The one that fell.. scared him...he caught him before he hit the bottom but was worried all night about him, all of it preventable. He came home feeling guilty, like he'd done something wrong. 

The poor dog is the one that suffered. There is no place I need to be so badly that I can't make sure my pets needs are 100% taken care of first. If I can't do that, I need to re-evaluate my desire and actual realistic ability to give my pets the quality of life and care that they deserve. If I'm lying to "pass" my pet off for daycare, perhaps it's time to think about not being a pet parent, know what I mean? Someone's pet will suffer the consequences, one way or another. 

They booted those people as clients, and thank goodness, the dog is fine.


----------

